# Fold/Unfold Mirrors



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Hope someone can clarify the options here. Mine is 2015 335xi without  comfort access.

Am I correct that there are two sets of open/close options: One that does windows and mirrors and another that just does mirrors (3053 vs 3110) ?

I'm looking to have only the mirrors fold. Not clear to me why one would want the windows to open, or how much they would, if so coded.

The 3110 windows only suggests by the name it works only with comfort access. The cheat sheet I have (Rev 1.6) suggests it will work with key fob as well. Can anyone confirm that it works without comfort access?

So to be clear, I'm looking for the function that will fold/unfold the mirrors only on lock/unlock by key fob on a car without comfort access.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For Mirror Fold / Unfold, code the following in FEM_BODY:

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = aktiv
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte=00

If you want Windows to close from Fob too, code this as well:

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

*Folding mirrors didn't work -- suggestions?*



shawnsheridan said:


> For Mirror Fold / Unfold, code the following in FEM_BODY:
> 
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = aktiv
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
> ...


OK I tried this, and followed the steps in "E-Sys - Getting Started Coding v.2" and got no errors, but the mirrors did not fold.

I coded:
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = aktiv
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv

The only thing I can find that would cause it was I didn't code KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN. Does the x'0F' disable the whole mess? I assumed "delay time" meant just that and no more

As to NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT and _EXPORT, I don't know what's wrong there. Are there other values that need to be set for this to work??

This is an F30 (2015 535xi sport line). It does NOT have comfort access.

I chose the target selector product F20 (not DIRECT). Was that incorrect??

Any suggestions appreciated. Please try not to snicker at me too much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> OK I tried this, and followed the steps in "E-Sys - Getting Started Coding v.2" and got no errors, but the mirrors did not fold.
> 
> I coded:
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = aktiv
> ...


Are you using latest E-Sys Launcher? There is a known issue with mapping 56.x FEM_BODY CAFD, that I think was corrected in latest E-Sys Launcher build.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using latest E-Sys Launcher? There is a known issue with mapping 56.x FEM_BODY CAFD, that I think was corrected in latest E-Sys Launcher build.


I have E-Sys_Setup_3_24_3_RC_b38445
ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.2_Build_63
v.56.2_PSdZData_Lite

Has anyone had success with NAVI_TRIP...?

On rereading, the data from the car shows the items listed to be active.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> I have E-Sys_Setup_3_24_3_RC_b38445
> ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.2_Build_63
> v.56.2_PSdZData_Lite
> 
> ...


I would update, as ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.2_Build_63 has been updated twice since its release:

ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.2.2_Build_73
ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.3.0_Build_75

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Will give it a try. Thanks. If I install and run the new build, should I expect the values to still read "aktiv"? If so, what would the procedure be??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> ]Will give it a try. Thanks. If I install and run the new build, should I expect the values to still read "aktiv"? If so, what would the procedure be??


If the CAFD Mapping is corrected, you will get whatever the real coding value is for those functions, and then in that case, make sure they are aktiv. If they are already aktiv, then some other FDL still needs to be coded.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Does is make a difference if the engine is running or not?? I read somewhere that it's safer to run the engine because it provides a more reiable stream of power to the computer. Is it necessary though? Does it make a difference?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> Does is make a difference if the engine is running or not?? I read somewhere that it's safer to run the engine because it provides a more reiable stream of power to the computer. Is it necessary though? Does it make a difference?


You do it to ensure adequate voltage on ECU in lieu of putting car on a charger. If you are writing coding changes to ECU and power is insufficient, you can corrupt ECU data.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, that's what I figured.
BTW I downloaded the E-sys launcher and installed 2.3.0 build 75. What about E-sys itself? V 3.24.3 (build 38445) seems a bit old...May 2013? Is there a separate download for that somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> Thanks, that's what I figured.
> BTW I downloaded the E-sys launcher and installed 2.3.0 build 75. What about E-sys itself? V 3.24.3 (build 38445) seems a bit old...May 2013? Is there a separate download for that somewhere?


Do you read what has been provided to you?

_* NOTE: Newer E-Sys 3.26.1 is actually less functional (No FDL "Storage Info") than 3.24.3, which is why 3.24.3 is included instead of 3.26.1. If you have working 3.26.1 solution already, you can either continue to use it or switch to 3.24.3. Both will work equally well for coding. _


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

OK Just checking if there was anything beyond that. Trying to eliminate all possible sources of error here.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Still looking for issues before I try coding again. Trying to cover all bases.

Watched https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhZ7kep1aY which is a slightly different take on coding than the "getting started" .PDF I went through. For one thing, the system never asked me for a PIN.

Is that taken care of someplace else in the launcher/esys/pzdata combination??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alocksley said:


> Still looking for issues before I try coding again. Trying to cover all bases.
> 
> Watched ... which is a slightly different take on coding than the "getting started" .PDF I went through. For one thing, the system never asked me for a PIN.
> 
> Is that taken care of someplace else in the launcher/esys/pzdata combination??


You are way overthinking this.

If you get asked for a PIN, enter it. If you don't get asked for PIN, then don't worry about it. Launcher should enter your PIN for you automatically though,


----------



## bblitzer (Nov 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For Mirror Fold / Unfold, code the following in FEM_BODY:
> 
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = aktiv
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
> ...


Any idea why this is not working for my F33?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

bblitzer said:


> Any idea why this is not working for my F33?


Doesn't this require that you have SA430?
430 Int/ext Rr Vw Mirror W Aut Anti-dazzle Innen-/aussenspiegel Aut.abblendend


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bblitzer said:


> Any idea why this is not working for my F33?


No. I have never seen it not work.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do it to ensure adequate voltage on ECU in lieu of putting car on a charger. If you are writing coding changes to ECU and power is insufficient, you can corrupt ECU data.


So if im reading this correctly and I am just coding FEM_BODY, etc, I can have the engine running. Its flashing the ECU that you want to be hooked up to a charger and the engine off. Right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jetsurly said:


> So if im reading this correctly and I am just coding FEM_BODY, etc, I can have the engine running. Its flashing the ECU that you want to be hooked up to a charger and the engine off. Right?


Yes.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

Am I blind? I can't seem to locate KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte=00


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Can the hard top on convertible be coded to open / close using key fob as well? 

those with CA seems to be able to do so, so unless it's hardware related, then it should be code-able. Anyone knows the trick? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> Can the hard top on convertible be coded to open / close using key fob as well?
> 
> those with CA seems to be able to do so, so unless it's hardware related, then it should be code-able. Anyone knows the trick?
> 
> Thanks


On F-Series car? This was possible on E-Series car, but I am not aware of any F-Series convertible that has this working.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> On F-Series car? This was possible on E-Series car, but I am not aware of any F-Series convertible that has this working.


Yes, on F series.You mean even with CA it would not be possible? Thanks for clarification.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> Yes, on F series.You mean even with CA it would not be possible? Thanks for clarification.


Yes, even cars with CA, I have yet to know of any car that can close or open top via coding. Someone sells a module that can make it work.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, even cars with CA, I have yet to know of any car that can close or open top via coding. Someone sells a module that can make it work.


HELLO,
Coding F20 2016 57.3 - to close mirrors with FOB - ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN seems to only have nict_active now, anything I should know. It seem BMW removed the code?
TX,
ER


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> HELLO,
> Coding F20 2016 57.3 - to close mirrors with FOB - ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN seems to only have nict_active now, anything I should know. It seem BMW removed the code?
> TX,
> ER


Do you see 2 ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN or just 1?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you see 2 ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN or just 1?


Now that I search, I find two. I assume the second one I need to use?
ER


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Now that I search, I find two. I assume the second one I need to use?
> ER


Yes.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

I changed the werte value on Komfort Schliessen but still no go. Do both the wertes need to be changed? Or just the bottom one in the tree?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jetsurly said:


> I changed the werte value on Komfort Schliessen but still no go. Do both the wertes need to be changed? Or just the bottom one in the tree?


KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN has only one Werte Vaue. What do you mean both of them?

Are you following this guide to chnage it?

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

I did, set it to 00. Thought there was another werte line above it but maybe it was nicht_active and I had a brain fart... 

I believe I saved it and then changed another value in another folder and coded it. I'll have to get back in there and double check my work.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN has only one Werte Vaue. What do you mean both of them?
> 
> Are you following this guide to chnage it?
> 
> ...


Taken from another forum but this is what i was seeing. So the bottom werte is 00 but the top is still wert_01


----------

